# S. Wisconsin workshop.



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

*speakers*

Who is giving the presentation?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

rainesridgefarm said:


> Who is giving the presentation?


Chuck Lorence, from Illinois I believe. A brochure is available from the contact mentioned in the first post.


----------

